# Mystery milling mount



## Uglydog (Jun 29, 2013)

When I got my Cincy Toolmaster 1B (1956) it had this mount attached to the table. 
Can anyone identify it?
Is it a mount for a Travadial, other measuring device, or something completely different?
It appears to be intact. Except for whatever it actually secures. 
Any assistance would be helpful.

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## Richard King (Jun 29, 2013)

After zooming in on it, I see it is attached to the saddle.  At first it looked like it was sitting on the top of the knee.  Anyway when you turn the knob does a little stud come up?  I would bet it is some sort of stop.  I see from pictures online there is some adjustable limit blocks that slide in the front T-Slots .  What does the guy you bought it from say?  Do you have a manual?  I was thinking it at first it was a adjustable toggle  for the Flismo alarm attachment that sometimes was electrically switched so when the Flismo came to the limit it signaled the operator with a buzzer when he was dozing off or stepped away from the machine.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 30, 2013)

Richard King said:


> After zooming in on it, I see it is attached to the saddle.  At first it looked like it was sitting on the top of the knee.  Anyway when you turn the knob does a little stud come up?  I would bet it is some sort of stop.  I see from pictures online there is some adjustable limit blocks that slide in the front T-Slots .  What does the guy you bought it from say?  Do you have a manual?  I was thinking it at first it was a adjustable toggle  for the Flismo alarm attachment that sometimes was electrically switched so when the Flismo came to the limit it signaled the operator with a buzzer when he was dozing off or stepped away from the machine.



I should have been more clear. Yes, it attaches to the knee and rides adjacent to the table. 
The mill presumably came out of a small automotive repair shop. A change in ownership sent the Cincy to scrap where they diverted it to their resale area. Thanks to BCall it's now in MN. 

Thanks to* cincinnati JA* 	 I have a complete digital manual. It doesn't appear to be a factory option.

Perhaps a stop. However, when the knob is turned it threads out all a little bit, then a cam moves allowing something to be inserted into small dovetail ways.

Daryl
MN


----------



## bjmh46 (Jun 30, 2013)

That is the mount for an older model (silver) Trav-a-dial.

Bob


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 30, 2013)

Richard King said:


> After zooming in on it, I see it is attached to the saddle.  At first it looked like it was sitting on the top of the knee.  Anyway when you turn the knob does a little stud come up?  I would bet it is some sort of stop.  I see from pictures online there is some adjustable limit blocks that slide in the front T-Slots .  What does the guy you bought it from say?  Do you have a manual?  I was thinking it at first it was a adjustable toggle  for the Flismo alarm attachment that sometimes was electrically switched so when the Flismo came to the limit it signaled the operator with a buzzer when he was dozing off or stepped away from the machine.


Right on Richard I got one on my lathe wake up call...............

Hold on there U-Dog,  I am trying to put that and this together I saw something some where that wasnt clear Im really swaying to thats part of a
trav a dial a toolmaster acc.  wait wait I know where someone sent me a parts book thats where i saw it  knee x and y and quill Id kill for that. I been
working on my own trav a dial idea not ready yet for the public cause its stupid with strings and pulleys but works. Even we have nice big dials on
these I still cant see it without masking tape.  I put both 1B manuals on this tiny little flash drive thingy a guy gave me. things wicked I can load all
these things in my house and I put my older PC in the shop with all these charts bolt hole calculators in this little majic (big as a little lighter) so I do not
need cable in the shop. Imagine to hook this Monitor to a DRO eh.  Soo I think so there Ugly Dog


----------



## markknx (Jun 30, 2013)

Uglydog said:


> I should have been more clear. Yes, it attaches to the knee and rides adjacent to the table.
> The mill presumably came out of a small automotive repair shop. A change in ownership sent the Cincy to scrap where they diverted it to their resale area. Thanks to BCall it's now in MN.
> 
> Thanks to* cincinnati JA*      I have a complete digital manual. It doesn't appear to be a factory option.
> ...


I do not see the dove tail ways, is it next to and parrell to the the nob? I'm wondering about the bottom where it looks like a lathe tool would fit. is there any clampbolts there or dose that allow clearance for something?


----------



## British Steel (Jun 30, 2013)

Definitely the mount for a trav-a-dial, I have exactly that one on my lathe carriage! A hardened wheel runs against the way and indicates travel to a thou", they take a little bit of time to set up, the angle between wheel and way surface calibrates it (ideally against gauge blocks etc) as the wheel "rim" has a radiused taper, angling it sets the right diameter against the way. 

If you want a trav-a-dial to fit, the one you want is the older nickel? plated one, with the curved end surrounding the dial itself (much more stylish than the later, square ones) They ain't cheap, unless you strike lucky...
.
I like it, it's sort of "retro DRO"


----------



## 9453 (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks just like the trav-a-dial on my new to me mill I believe that we have the same mill 1B correct? Made it home and on the ground now just need to get it into the shop.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 30, 2013)

That solves that mystery!
Thanks to all of you! 

Anybody got an old style silver trav-a-dial laying around that they would like to unload?

Daryl 
MN

- - - Updated - - -



9453 said:


> Looks just like the trav-a-dial on my new to me mill I believe that we have the same mill 1B correct? Made it home and on the ground now just need to get it into the shop.



And you got powerfeed!!
Score!

Courtesy of an HM Member, the complete manual link is posted on the HM site. 
It is the complete manual, not the comic book version widely available on the net. Be sure that you download it.


----------



## 9453 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wouldn't happen to have the link for the manual would you? I looked threw the downloads and can't seem to find it . Thanks


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 1, 2013)

9453 said:


> Wouldn't happen to have the link for the manual would you? I looked threw the downloads and can't seem to find it . Thanks



Manual Link:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/14277-Cincinnati-1b-Knee-Mill-Journeys-to-MN

Post #21.
Thank you CincinnatiJA


----------



## GK1918 (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is another version this came from my 1B parts accessory manual.  but somewhere I saw that style you have, thinking maybe they had a couple of versions, a lot of things are revised later, my book may be 10 yrs newer that the mill. Like Ford truck parts they revise things yearly nightmare.

looks like a trav a dial to me- u dog sam    got extra collets ?????????    sam


----------



## Richard King (Jul 1, 2013)

9453 wins the prize.   YAYYY

Daryl, check with Polar Tool or Tried and True Tool and I bet you can buy a Travel Dial cheap.  Unless your planning on mounting a DRO sometime.   I was kidding about the Flismo....LOL     or what ever I called it..LOL      Rich


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 1, 2013)

Richard King said:


> 9453 wins the prize.   YAYYY
> 
> Daryl, check with Polar Tool or Tried and True Tool and I bet you can buy a Travel Dial cheap.  Unless your planning on mounting a DRO sometime.   I was kidding about the Flismo....LOL     or what ever I called it..LOL      Rich



I completely bought the FLISMO concept, as Lataurd writes about inattentive NOOBS. Never used a DRO. I expect that DRO is where I'd like to end up. It depends on what a Trav-a-dial runs. I'll give Tried a call!

Thank you,


----------



## 9453 (Jul 1, 2013)

Uglydog thanks for the link lots of good info and half the page isn't missing like most others that I've found. And also a big Thank you to CincinnatiJA for the great quality download.


----------

